# CVS / Miscarriage Symptoms?



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

I had cvs testing done on Wednesday, have felt fine since then up until yesterday when started to have some discomfort in abdomen and back, not exactly cramping more just an ache. No bleeding at all. Should I be concerned about miscarriage, and what can I do to get some reassurance?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's probably just a case of knowing that you have had an invasive procedure, you are looking out for any symptoms, which is perfectly understandable, if it's still there in the morning, give your early pregnancy unit a ring or your gp, but if it worsens overnight or you are worried, give the emergency gp a ring tonight.

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

